# New from San Francisco Bay Area



## LoveMyMakeup (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Wanted to make sure to introduce myself.  I started off as a Bare Escentuals addict and recently started using all MAC items and I LOVE THEM!!!!!

Looking forward to growing my MAC collection and learning new tricks from all of you


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 4, 2009)

hi there!! welcome! i'm also from SF!


----------



## n_c (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome! SJ here


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## meemsoes (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, also from bay area!


----------



## MamaLaura (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in Sonoma County.


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 4, 2009)

woohoo, more bay area people!  welcome!


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with Jennifer. LOL! welcome!


----------



## MACnRHO1922 (Nov 5, 2009)

San Jose over here! =)


----------



## sanita.berzina (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## kariii (Nov 6, 2009)

SF here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome! =)


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

